# running 3 tier vs docker vmware mess



## azathoth (Nov 20, 2017)

are there any places that just have a load balancer
appserver
db

3 tier keep it simple setup now?
on freebsd?

skipping all this virtualization n devops agile mania no one really needs?


----------



## azathoth (Nov 23, 2017)

damn no one commenting?

no urge to make computing great again?


----------

